# No boot with Vmware {FreeBSD 7.3}



## j0 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi!

am trying to install FreeBSD 7.3 in my windows machine via {Vmware latest version}, but while am install it it's show this error with mac address the b0x {wiresless toshiba}.








and now when i boot the image,





+





i have a wireless network connected with Relteak as the picture display,






i try to boot after i connected the FreeBSD_Vm with the wireless, it's not work eather..

any suggestion to fix this ?


----------



## krik (Apr 11, 2010)

At first sight I would say it is more a VMWare issue... Are you sure your VM is configured to boot on the CD/DVD?

Regards,
Christophe


----------



## j0 (Apr 12, 2010)

yes, i did take a print screen for the CD/DVD boot




and here


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2010)

Go into the "BIOS" of the virtual machine. Set it to boot from CD.


----------

